# FREE Camera Raw presets for Photoshop and Lightroom



## tal_ninio

*For Lightroom:*
Pack #1 - 25 black & white "film style" presets

Pack #2 - 58 color "film style" and Cross Camera Color (DNG Profiles) presets

*For Photoshop (Adobe Camera Raw settings):*
Pack #1 - 25 black & white "film style" presets

Pack #2 - 58 color "film style" and Cross Camera Color (DNG Profiles) presets

Have Fun


----------



## Provo

thanks


----------



## Drake

Thanks a lot, gonna check them out. Been looking for a good preset pack.


----------



## tal_ninio

Thanks for the interest.
Hope you will find them useful.


----------

